# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Sex

## StephenBerlin

Lucid Sex

Lucid dreaming is a terrific venue for sex.  In fact I recommend it particularly for beginners to lucid dreaming.  Start with the instinctually fun stuff.

There is nothing sex-related, whether legal or not, that is prohibited in the private world of your own dreams.  You are sleeping in bed, not prowling the streets.  Hence lucid dreaming provides the opportunity to act out any of your fantasies in a world that - at the time you are dreaming it - seems as real as this one.  Why go to jail, get bitten by the goat, expose yourself to sexually transmitted diseases, risk ruining your reputation or your family - when any fantasy you entertain can be experienced safely at night in your own bed without victimizing anyone?  And I wish to add that dream sex is usually better than real sex in a sensationally exaggerated way.  Based on my own experience, you can discover the true limits of your personal morality.  And for physical limitations like paralysis or impotence, lucid dreaming can indeed provide a temporary legitimate release from these handicaps.

So here is your license to go back to the 1960s - when free love was the theme and the consequences rarely deadly.  Enjoy!  /Stephen Berlin

----------


## Burke

If you're in puberty or still somewhat young (young twenties or younger) I would advise against having sex in your LDs. Since you're still hormone filled it will become all you want to do in a dream since it's so readily available and easy to do. I would suggest waiting until you've had a fair amount of LDs (25+) or are not sexually aggressive so it doesn't become all you want to do. I used to do it when I first started and it became hard to stop since I started LDing when I was 16. After 10-15 dreams of only sex I finally made a serious effort to stop and do more epic/impossible things. In fact it was around this time that I started on the TotY which was a big help when stopping. Still, one every once in a while is always nice  :Shades wink: 

Besides, you can have sex in waking life, you can't fly at will, fight a massive horde of zombies, or revisit those you've lost.

----------


## StephenBerlin

> If you're in puberty or still somewhat young (young twenties or younger) I would advise against having sex in your LDs. Since you're still hormone filled it will become all you want to do in a dream since it's so readily available and easy to do. I would suggest waiting until you've had a fair amount of LDs (25+) or are not sexually aggressive so it doesn't become all you want to do. I used to do it when I first started and it became hard to stop since I started LDing when I was 16. After 10-15 dreams of only sex I finally made a serious effort to stop and do more epic/impossible things. In fact it was around this time that I started on the TotY which was a big help when stopping. Still, one every once in a while is always nice 
> 
> Besides, you can have sex in waking life, you can't fly at will, fight a massive horde of zombies, or revisit those you've lost.




After "exhausting" sex in lucid dreams (it takes awhile), most serious lucid dreamers ultimately make a sincere effort to use their lucidity for seemingly more noble experiments and goals (just as you did). In my case, instead of sex, I eventually and strongly preferred to see God. Of course God kept walking by in a tank-top.  It was a challenge to resist, but higher motives can and do often prevail.

Now, at almost 64 with biological diminished interest in waking life, I'm very grateful for the occasional lewd lucid lure.

----------


## melanieb

Sex is awesome, but I too would prefer it to occur in the real world rather than live a sex-life in fantasy. Spending too many lucid dreams having sex is akin to watching porn...a nifty diversion but nothing compared to real life, plus it can cause thoughts that inhibit good relationships.

I have plenty of real-life experience to remember and play with, and most people will acquire it in the real world, useful for later fantasies. Dreaming is better for those impossible things...like flying and walking through walls.   :smiley: 

Just my opinion, of course.

----------


## StephenBerlin

> Sex is awesome, but I too would prefer it to occur in the real world rather than live a sex-life in fantasy. Spending too many lucid dreams having sex is akin to watching porn...a nifty diversion but nothing compared to real life, plus it can cause thoughts that inhibit good relationships.
> 
> I have plenty of real-life experience to remember and play with, and most people will acquire it in the real world, useful for later fantasies. Dreaming is better for those impossible things...like flying and walking through walls.  
> 
> Just my opinion, of course.




I completely agree with you - especially on the "real world relationships" issue - although relationships can be equally as difficult as becoming lucid.   :smiley:   I want to emphatically go on record that I don't personally recommend lucid dreaming as a pornographic fantasy life - but, (I truly don't want to push any buttons here), I realistically prefer to have potential predators (rapists, pedophiles, etc.) act out their fantasies at home in bed rather than lurking in dark alleys or near playgrounds.

Pertaining to your comment that "doing the impossible" in dreams is better than sex in dreams, I can't resist but reveal that I had sex with an alien (for lack of a better word) with transparent skin in a dream.  I could see all of her internal organs.  So, that's a documented case of sex AND the impossible.  Peace.  /Stephen

----------


## Rothgar

Better than sex, I have had experiences in dreams (vivid but not lucid) where I have been in love, beyond what one usually experiences ever in real life. Given a choice I would hold out for true love instead.

----------


## littlezoe

Sex can be good, but i personally don't like to waste my time on it in my lucids. Especially because sex = lose of focus which often ends in waking up.
Now kissing or hugging a DC is okay, that doesn't make me lose focus that much and actually feels good  :smiley:  But i mostly spend my time in lucids doing something that's not possible in real.

----------


## Carrot

Me thinks the reason people look for love and sex in dream is because it's achievable in real life but it's not readily at hand; in another words, they don't have it.

----------


## StephenBerlin

> Better than sex, I have had experiences in dreams (vivid but not lucid) where I have been in love, beyond what one usually experiences ever in real life. Given a choice I would hold out for true love instead.




Believe me, friends,  I fully realize that sex is NOT the most profound application for lucid dreaming.  Anyone who reads my other posts on "Transcendence etc." knows this for a fact.  I only brought up this important issue because most lucid dreamers - especially newer ones - will probably be faced with sexual temptations, and there is no reason for them to feel guilty or disturbed.  It is simply my opinion that even sex dreams can harmlessly be helpful for learning how to maintain the lucid state.  In my effort to keep my Lucid Sex post light-hearted, it apparently was viewed as personal crazed enthusiasm.  I mentioned my age in a previous post.  Sex is gratefully and finally at the bottom of my list of priorities.

Since you referred to "true love" in your dreams, you might choose to view my four videos on "Transcendence" in my Lucid Dream Discourse Series on YouTube.  I discuss both "unconditional love" and in Discourse #5 (Beloved Lover) - I discuss romantic love.  I've been reluctant to include any video links in my posts, but I really feel entitled to do so here:

Lucid Dreaming #5 - Beloved Lover (Transcendence) - YouTube

. . . Or my Channel Page without distractions and viewer comments:

stephenberlin - YouTube

----------


## jamiealexander

I had sex in a lucid dream a few days ago and it was my first time. To be honest, I only did it because I wanted to see what it felt like. Yes it was Ok, but I'd rather not go to sleep to have sex. That's just a personal preference.

I did it with some random chick in the middle of a train if you want to know, lol.

----------


## splice

I've experience lucid dream sex, but I now think it's overrated. My last LD I had a woman rush to me as soon as I landed from flying. I looked at her, thought about it, started to get aroused, then I thought, not today. I choose to seek knowledge and wisdom instead, so I just walked past her into a library. We lucid dream to escape the material, and gain access to the astral realm. So why indulge in the flesh when the spirit is beyond the flesh? Don't get me wrong pleasure can be nice, but it just leads to more desire, and in the end one feels empty and needs to fill the void again. At least for me it does.

----------


## Sivason

I will give a friendly thumbs up to the OP. I see what the point is. It is true that in the begining sex does cause loss of focus and lucidity. A person who wishes to overcome this can by training. The training and experience needed to maintain good dream sex and lucidity will help them in all aspects of LDing. So if you are wanting good dream sex, train your skills. At least the sex is a good source of motivation. I was thinking just yesterday about how handicapped people can LD and experience themselves doing anything. Even just a very lonely person may get some warmth and comfort from a sex LD.

My take on it? Do not get distracted by sex until you have developed some good dream skills. Pick a fantastic goal like flying and get some good control first. I do not know how many LDs you should have first, because your own control level is a question.

----------


## DreiHundert

Contrary to what others are saying...

I say go for it! Sexual encounters in dreams can be awesome experiences, and I wouldn't worry about addiction or... it taking over your real life.
Those are things I would suggest you handle by treating, not preventing.

----------


## littlezoe

> We lucid dream to escape the material, and gain access to the astral realm.



Astral realm, eh? Talk for yourself, not "we"  :wink2:

----------


## Triforce

There are far too many things to do in a dream. I never know what to try first. Sex seems like a fairly interesting option though. Test the waters a bit. I've tried a few times but even dream characters like to play hard to get. I'd rather not start forcing them though, I'd probably feel a little bad after I wake up.

----------


## splice

> Astral realm, eh? Talk for yourself, not "we"



Some people agree with me and you obviously don't so thanks for the info.  :Shades wink:

----------


## EthicalEye

::?: Mines, sucks... I don't know if it's my dick or just my finger's doing it! I have no idea...Sorry for any Un-Ethical words.





and by the way....Initiating a Sex in dreams will increase my Reality Check then Lucidity to 90%.

----------


## CollapsingSun

The first thing I did when i had my first lucid was to experiment with sex in a dream.

Got boring pretty fast to be honest, pretty exciting but nothing compared to experiencing flying for the first time! After all we can have sex in our real lives but cannot come close to hovering above cities where we usually are confined to the concrete.

----------


## splice

Here's a site where I used to be a member, it's support and the way to induce wet dreams. But for me they became overated and too sticky for my liking,  :Shades wink:  but if you're into lucid sex than check out the wet dream forum:

Wet Dream Forum
THE Forum about Wet Dreams ****please,  no links to other forums****

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

did that this morning  :tongue2:  twice

----------


## benzilla04

I'm going to be a virgin forever..

----------

